# Anyone want to recommend a beating heart prop?



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I've see one online, it seems to be the same one everywhere:

Amazon.com: Beating Heart Prop: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41NBPhHR20L

I was going to get it, but I thought I would ask the experts:

1. Does this one work? How well does it work?

2. Is there a better alternative?

Anyone?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've seen these. I think you could find something better. I came across a beating heart at Garden Ridge (in season) a few years ago that was pretty good quality.

Personally, I plan to make my own heart prop. Something to go with my Zombie Mind Control. For a beating heart, I want the heart to pulse and periodically spurt some blood on the inside of a glass jar or fishtank type case. Obviously, that will take a bit more work and cost. But it could be done quite inexpensively.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I am open to suggestions. maybe my search skills are lacking, but I could not find anything else, and no build tutorials either.
And i really like that pic! Maybe I will incorporate my own brain jar into something like that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found a semi-tutorial on line here:

http://www.indymogul.com/backyardfx/episode/BFX_20071126/build-a-blood-covered-pumping-human-heart

This one is run manually, so it may or may not work for your application.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Found a semi-tutorial on line here:
> 
> http://www.indymogul.com/backyardfx/episode/BFX_20071126/build-a-blood-covered-pumping-human-heart
> 
> This one is run manually, so it may or may not work for your application.


Thanks Roxy! I love IndyMogul. I really need something that is "plug and play", since it will be on display all night. I appreciate your link.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

i remember 



 inspired me to try to make my own. It didn't work out so well...mostly messy.
I tried rigging it up to a small statuary pump, and a rotating motor inside of the heart (got a prop one from the Dollar Store), but you could see the motor, which ended up getting covered...so yeah, a flop.
Maybe my failure will give you some ideas.


----------

